# Programmas / Software >  Pascal

## FIGO

Kur var dabut jaunaku Turbo Pascal. skola macamies un skolotaja mums dod dazadus olimpiazu uzdevumus. a te atduramies ka skaitli pa lielu un musu pascals neatpazist int64 skaitlus. vajag jaunaku versiju. kur var dabut?

----------


## Delfins

Turbo pascal diez vai būs jaunākā versija. Tā ir vēsture.
Kāpeč pascal? Ņemiet C/C++

Ir jau arī `Free pascal`

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ari vecaja paskala ir 64bitu integeri, tikai viniem bija kaut kads sarezgits nosaukums (comp vai kaut kas tamlidzigS)

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

BTW, kas tie par olimpiazu uzdevumiem, kur vajag 64bit integeru? Vari iemest?

----------


## marizo

laba literatūra par Pascal:
http://www.liis.lv/nps/
konkrēti par tipiem - lielākais tur stāv rakstīts kā
Longint	-2147483648...2147483647 	4 baiti

----------


## korium

http://xona.com/2006/07/29.html
šito bij viegli atrast caur google "pascal 64 bit integer"

----------


## Lemings

Var jau Delphi lietot, tā pati pascal sintakse, bet vizuālā vide.

----------


## linux

Lieto free pascal, varēsi rēķināt arī lielus skaitļus u.t.t.
Bet, piemēram, olimpiādē cilvēks drīkst izvēlēties - rakstīt programmu iekš free pascal vai borland pascal  ::

----------


## FIGO

varētu iemest, bet vnk man viņš ir uz lapas izdrukāts. ne datorā. tip sanāk rēķināt uzdevumu par siera šķēlēm un jātaisa masīvs ar visu kārtošanu utt. kur skaitļi ir lielākais 1'000'000 un kad ar skolotāju izrēķinājām otrā pusē uzdrukājām atrisinājumu  ::  bet paldies. paskatījos un tagad mācos Visual Basic

----------


## karloslv

Viens miljons nu gan salien parastajos Pascal skaitļos.
Kur ir problēma?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ar tiem olimpiades uzdevumiem ir labais pirags! Viniem parasti ir diezgan trucigi datora prasibu parametri un tadel var izdarit secinajumu par datu strukturu izmeru un atmest tos iespejamos uzdevumu veidus, kuri dzelzim nav pa spekam un aiznem parak daudz atminas.

----------


## parols

izmanto double,extended,comp (vajag direktiiva ,paskaals noblausies kura)

----------


## parols

vispaar es domaaju ka free pascal sucks
esmu dzirdeejis ka ir turbo(borland) pascal 9.0 ..
parastajā var izdarīt sitā:

{$I+}  {kompilatora direktiva kas atlauj izmantot gigantiskus skaitlus}
var gigants:*double*/*comp*/*extended*
var izmantot arī parasto* real*

----------


## parols

> Re: Pascal
> 
> Post by 0xDEAD BEEF on 28 Jan 2008, 09:30
> ar tiem olimpiades uzdevumiem ir labais pirags! Viniem parasti ir diezgan trucigi datora prasibu parametri un tadel var izdarit secinajumu par datu strukturu izmeru un atmest tos iespejamos uzdevumu veidus, kuri dzelzim nav pa spekam un aiznem parak daudz atminas.


 nevaru piekrist pats olimpietis

----------

